# Snail Culture



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

I collected a few small yellow snails from the same area of the Denver Botanical Garden that I found the isopods (see earlier thread). They have since multiplied into hundreds. I don't think they would be of much use as feeders, but they do have interesting coloration. Can anyone think of something they might be useful for? So far, they seem to reject live vegetation as a food source, which is good.

Here are some photos:




















A newly-hatched snail:


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

They are beautiful. I can't think of anything off of the top of my head either. Possibly puffer food, but that bright color might mean they are not something to use as a feeder. 

You might find some interest from those who want to keep them just for enjoyment. I've seen stranger things being kept by those on Arachnoboards.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Most of the commonly kept snail eating herps would likely be too big to eat these, but might work for young juvenile skinks. I'm not really sure though as I'm not big into skinks... Maybe groundhog could suggest some uses. He has dealt with many different reptiles and I wouldn't be surprised if he came up with something to use these for 

Thanks for sharing! I actually really like the yellow 

John


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! 

So far, they have been relatively easy to keep, although they breed more slowly than isopods. I have found that a constant supply of calcium is necessary for their survival. Apart from that, feeding has proven relatively simple - they seem to prefer moistened dog food. I imagine that, with their bright coloration, they might be an interesting addition to smaller terrariums.

I may offer some here (and on other forums) after I begin splitting them up into more cultures.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

You can throw a bit of cuttlebone in the culture containers. Snails will rasp them down for extra calcium. They are also cheap, natural and last a long time.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

SDK said:


> You can throw a bit of cuttlebone in the culture containers. Snails will rasp them down for extra calcium. They are also cheap, natural and last a long time.


I'll have to try that. It sounds much more efficient than spreading calcium powder over the substrate each day.


----------

